
Thoughts on giving away your software for free - Readmore
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/199/Startup-Reality-Distortion-Effect-1-Giving-Your-Software-Away-For-Free.aspx
======
brett
I really Joe Kraus' comment on this (I think from one of the previous startup
schools):

"if you don't put your business model into beta along with [your product's
beta], your feedback's totally skewed" -
<http://wiki.ycombinator.com/presentations/apr06/Joe_Kraus.mp3>

Some stuff it doesn't make sense to try and charge the consumer for, but if
you DO plan on charging them, make sure you do it early to get a sense of
feasibility.

